# My disgusting dog just ate a week old bird fetus/baby bird.



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know whether it was the victim of the egg falling and breaking or if it was a freshly hatched baby bird that fell from the nest, but either way I am GROSSED OUT BAD!!! #1, birds are just nasty disease carrying car-poopers and #2, it wasn't even a "fresh" dead bird so I'm just imagining that it being a decomposing carcass makes it even nastier. I tried to pull him away from it as he sniffed towards it, but the sun was in my eyes and I couldn't see exactly where it was (I'd noticed it the other day and meant to tell my husband so he could dispose of it for me) and before I knew it, he was chewing it up. I tried to pry open his jaws so I could get him to drop it but I was too late. uke: 

So, can I expect any dire consequences? Worms? I am BEYOND disgusted and don't even want his nose to brush up against my leg now. Is there anything I can do to "disinfect" him? Why do dogs like gross stuff?? :frusty:


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

omnomnom tastes like chicken 

I'm sure he'll be fine. If he has potty troubles/acts sick/throws up, then I'd worry.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance... I wish I could listerine him, LOL. I guess it'll be okay, I just feel differently about doggy kisses, now:wink:


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our pup ate a dead baby bird when she was a few months old. It was hysterical. I opened the doorwall to let her outside and just as her head cleared the doorframe, a dead baby bird fell at her feet. She snatched it faster than a crazed bride at a filene's basement sale. There was absolutely no negotiating - that bird was hers and gone in a flash. For a while after that she would pause a little and look skyward when going outside, i'm sure hoping, expecting another gift from heaven.

Vet said not to worry about it. No harm done. 

What i really loved even more than that was when she would grab a whole adult seabird on the beach. Fetid, rotting carcass crawling with....well, you know. My hero DH would pry those suckers out of her mouth calmly and move on while i was making all kinds of gagging noises and wondering what the hell kind of dawn of the dead creature i was living with. Blech!!


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

Maggie Girl said:


> Thanks for the reassurance... I wish I could listerine him, LOL. I guess it'll be okay, I just feel differently about doggy kisses, now:wink:


Doggie kisses, really. Have you noticed which body parts he licks?


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL, well I'll take a questionable body parts-licking dog over a dead bird eating dog any day! ;-)


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

OK. I can respect that. Really, though, if they can tolerate poop, I figure anything up to or including toxic waste is going through.


----------



## Barktasticbentlee (Sep 10, 2021)

Maggie Girl said:


> I don't know whether it was the victim of the egg falling and breaking or if it was a freshly hatched baby bird that fell from the nest, but either way I am GROSSED OUT BAD!!! #1, birds are just nasty disease carrying car-poopers and #2, it wasn't even a "fresh" dead bird so I'm just imagining that it being a decomposing carcass makes it even nastier. I tried to pull him away from it as he sniffed towards it, but the sun was in my eyes and I couldn't see exactly where it was (I'd noticed it the other day and meant to tell my husband so he could dispose of it for me) and before I knew it, he was chewing it up. I tried to pry open his jaws so I could get him to drop it but I was too late. uke:
> 
> So, can I expect any dire consequences? Worms? I am BEYOND disgusted and don't even want his nose to brush up against my leg now. Is there anything I can do to "disinfect" him? Why do dogs like gross stuff?? :frusty:


Your dogs not disgusting their just a dog. To them it was a fresh treat. We don't call, or should not call a lion disgusting for eating a baby gazelle. Anyways, I know you were most likely being funny and hope everything is alright.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is a decade old and the original poster hasn't been here in nearly as long, so I'm closing this to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread or participate in any of our current discussions, though!


----------

